
Individualism can amplify downturns by exacerbating collective action problems - avoidboringppl
https://privpapers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=3626841&download=yes
======
gnat
Should link to:
[https://privpapers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=3626...](https://privpapers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=3626841)

The link in the post is to a download, which you can't access unless you're a
logged-in SSRN user.

------
dgellow
I get a 404

